# The Battle for the Eternity Gate



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just wondering if there is a comprehensive story or timeline of events for what is probably the most epic and titanic of battles ever fought. I'd really like to read it over for fluff purposes, if one doesn't exist then I'm thinking about perhaps constructing one of my own.

Basically if anybody has a link to the comprehensive version that would be great, if not then I'd like people to chime in with key events in the battle over which I can write a story myself.

E.g. Sanguinius defeating the Lord of the Bloodthirsters. How he did it? Was it at the start, middle or end of the battle etc.

E.g. What were all the Primarchs involved in the battle doing?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well theres a fairly comprehensive version of the battle/s in Collected Visions, and the Bloodthirster that Sanguinius fights...well it isn't the first time they've fought.

I'd love to be able to type out loads of events but I'm tired so I'll try and get something up tomorrow unless someone pre-empts me.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Istavann 5: Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Emperors Children and the Death Guard send all the marines that are loyal on Istavann 5, the virus bombing them and finally a ground assualt against the loyal marines...

Eisenstein: Garro, Qruze and the 70 loyal Death Guard try to escape Istavann 5 aboard the "Eisenstein", they get past most of the traitor Death Guard fleet and some of the traitor Sons of Horus fleet and they were able to make a warp jump?. Rogal Dorn and the Imperial Fist fleet cam across the Eisentstein, Garro tells of Horus's betrayel. Rogal Dorn leaves a dispatch fleet going towards Horus, while the rest of the fleet goes back to Terra.

Fulgrim and Ferrus: Fulgrim is sent by Horus to persuade Ferrus to turn against the Emperor (but Ferrus didnt because he's awesome :biggrin, this tuns into a fight were fulgrim wins by Ferrus being unexpected. The traitor EC fleet fires at the Iron Hands fleet and moves towards Istavann 3 to begin preperation.

Istavann 3: Rogal Dorn orders the Iron Hands, Raven Guard, Salamanders, Iron Warriors, Night Lords, Word Bearers and Alpha Legion to destory the traitors on Istavann 3. Ferrus was put in charge and the Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamanders were first charging without waiting for the 4 other legions. The loyaltists were doing really good and were winning when the 4 other legions exposed the true identity (being traitors) and attacked the Loyaltists unexpected. Ferrus dueled Fulgrima and lost, he died. Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamanders all recieved massive casualties and withdrew. Horus rebuilt his plans on Istavann 3. (this battle as a big one!!)

Iron Warriors vs. Imperial Fists: The dispatched imperial fists fleet was attacked suprisingly by the whole Iron Warrios fleet. the Imperial Fists lost and were destoryed.

Khan and the Wolf: Leman Russ and the space wolves were attacked by the Alpha Legion fleet, they called upon the WHite Scares to help but the White Scars were called to help Terra. Khan decided to leave Leman Russ and sail to Terra.

Fall of Mars: big civil war on Mars (you could read Mechanicum), Imperial Fists send 4 companies to Mars. Missin fails and the traitors win, Mara falls.

*Battle for Terra!!*: probably biggest battle of all!!


Well sorry Baron if i posted what you wanted to post..., hope this helps and if you want you can write about the rebuilding of the Imperium after the Horus Heresy, the creation of the Ordo's and second founding, or the rebuilding of the Iron Hands, Salamanders, Raven Guard and Imperial Fists....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope I didn't want to post any of that because that wasn't what he was asking about :biggrin:

He wanted to know about the Battle for the Ultimate Gate (the Eternity battle was the unsuccessful loyalist attack to take back the Eternity Space Port).


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyway Ferrus, where do you get some of your facts from? The Imperial Fist fleet was not destroyed, nor did they fight the entire Iron Warriors legion while cut off as portions of the Iron Warriors, with their primarch at their head, were laying siege to the imperial palace on Terra during the siege. (Between the two fleets, the IW had a greater fleet and were laying in wait, but try as they might they could not defeat the IF fleet and the two ground to a stalemate until the warp rifts cutting them off ceased and the Fists fleet withdrew to Terra.)


From what I remember, for the most part the Imperial Fists had overall command of the defences of Terra (they and Dorn having been the ones to set up those very defences), but once the space port fell they were fighting a losing battle.

Once the space port fell, Dorn and Khan made a gamble to try and halt the incoming enemies by retaking the port, the White Scars mobilizing to do the deed, allowing for them to fight as they best can. This, however, left the weakened defenders further weakened from the masses of enemies already attacking the palace, who were now being further strengthened by daemons; in which Dorn consolidated his forces outside the palace in.

This is the battle for Eternity/Ultima gate, where the last beleagured defenders from outside the palace were protected by a force of Blood Angels led by Sanginius himself as the gates to enter the palace closed. Sanginius did battle with one of the most powerful bloodthirsters, if memory serves it was the same one he had fought before on another world during the Heresy. In that battle Sanginius had the hell beaten out of him in a midair duel before being tossed to the base of the stairs of the gate. Sanginius found the strength to not only rise, but to leap at the bloodthirster, continue the fight, and end it by breaking the beasts back over his knee before tossing it down to the base of the gate and entering the gates mere moments before they closed. (Just prior to fighting the bloodthirster, Sanginius had ordered all others to fall back into the gate so that he alone was fighitng off the enemies.)


I'm not entirely sure about each and every traitor primarch, but I do know what Corax, Dorn, Khan, and Sanginius were all doing during the siege.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

The following website is a good place to start:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Ultimate_Gate

As far as a full story goes, we are only given bits and pieces so trying to put together a full chronology would be difficult. Writing about such a crucial event, especially when the Horus Heresy series is still being written, is bound to be fruitless. I would wait until the last of the Heresy series came out before trying to write anything like that. Who knows they might actually put that event in one of the novels.

Best of luck.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually there is already a fairly in depth description of events (far more so than on Lexicanum) present in Horus Heresy- Collected Visions. Obviously a HH novel would have enough more info regarding the minutiae of the Battle but CV still has a fair few pages on the it.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

damn, i posted the wrong thing:laugh:.... oh well
sorry about that.

And Darkwreaver, about the part where a portion of the Imperial Fists fleet was destroyed by the Iron Warriors fleet, it was in the collected visions.
Not the whole IF fleet was in battle, Rogal and most of his fleet (with Garro) dispatched to Terra, while a portion of the fleet went to Istavann 5, but were interecepted by the Iron Warriors and destroyed, they gave enough time for the fleet sailing to Terra to warp jump. Thats what is said in the collected visions.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually what it says in Colected Visions is that Dorn basically split the legion in half with 30,000 Imperial Fists aboard 17 Battle Barges and other collected Strike Cruisers sent to Istavaan 3, whilst Dorn and the remainder of the Fleet headed for Terra.

The IF fleet headed for Istavaan was becalmed in space for weeks and set up a base of operations in the Phall system, this is where the Iron Warriors fleet attacked them. Eventually the Imperial Fists gained the upper hand and could have pursued and destroyed Perturabo's ships but the fleet astropaths informed the Legon Commanders that Dorn was stridently demanding their immediate return to Terra.

As the Imperial Fists turned to leave the IW fleet launched a new counter attack and it was only with the sacrifice of a handful of IF light cruisers that the rest of the Fleet got away.


So no, the Imperial Fist fleet sent to Istavaan wasn't destroyed.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Whew, thanks for that Baron; thought I was gonna have to shell out the cash for collected visions to confirm which of us was right and wrong for myself.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hoping for someone to be kind enough - I've read Collected Visions before, and it's exquisite - I'd definately suggest getting it in any case.

It was what got me interested first of all in the Custodes.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

my bad, apologizes to Baron and Darkreever


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't worry about it Ferrus; someone always has to be wrong for someone else to be right (for the most part), its the way things are.


----------

